
Spotify remove 'hate conduct' policy following backlash - AndrewDucker
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/newsbeat-44341720
======
ardent_uno
As the "public square" becomes increasingly dominated by internet platforms,
we will have to rethink what the preservation of free speech requires.

People who support internet censorship stand on the legal ground that internet
companies are private companies and as such can do what they want.

But, at least in America, the sanctity of free speech in the abstract "public
square" of life takes precedence over the agency of business to do what it
wants.

A business cannot (barring libel and similar edge cases) obstruct people from
sharing their views in the public square, and similarly they should not be
allowed to restrict the speech - or - content shared by individuals - or -
creators online, provided that speech or content is legal, because the
internet behemoths - are - the public square.

